# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  من هم المرضى نحن ام هم .....

## فرح

السلام عليكم ..
يسعد ايامكم اعزاااائي بطاعة الرحمن 
احبتي كنت اصقح ولفت انتباهي هذا الموضوع ..انه مـــــــــؤثـــــر
ويخشع له القلب وتنهمر له العين بالدموع ...
بلاهدررره  :embarrest:  :embarrest: ودخلي بالموضوع ...


*حدثني أحد الفضلاء أنه مر بغرفة في المستشفى فإذا فيها مريض يصيح بأعلى صوته . ويئن أنينا يقطع القلب
قال صاحبي : فدخلت عليه فإذا هو جسده مشلول كله وهو يحاول الالتفاف فلا يستطيع
فسألت الممرض عن سبب صياحه .. فقال : هذا مصاب بشلل تام وتلف في الأمعاء وبعد كل وجبة غداء أو عشاء يصيبه عسر هضم فقلت له : لا تطعموه طعاما ثقيلا .. جنبوه أكل اللحم والرز
فقال الممرض : أتدري ماذا نطعمه .. والله لا ندخل إلى بطنه إلا الحليب من خلال الأنابيب الموصلة بأنفه وكل هذه الآلام ليهضم هذا الحليب 
وحدثني آخر أنه مر بغرفة مريض مشلول أيضا لا يتحرك منه شيئا أبدا قال : فإذا المريض يصيح بالمارين فدخلت عليه فرأيت أمامه لوح خشب عليه مصحف مفتوح وهذا المريض منذ ساعات كلما انتهى من قراءة الصفحتين أعادهما فإذا فرغ منهما أعادهما لأنه لا يستطيع أن يتحرك ليقلب الصفحة ولم يجد أحدا يساعده فلما وقفت أمامه قال لي : لو سمحت .. أقلب الصفحة... فقلبتها فتهلل وجهه .. ثم وجه نظره إلى المصحف وأخذ يقرأ فانفجرت باكيا بين يديه متعجبا من حرصه وغفلتنا
وحدثني ثالث أنه دخل على رجل مقعد مشلول تماما في أحدى المستشفيات لا يتحرك إلا رأسه .. فلما رأى حاله رأف به وقال :ماذا تتمنى .. ظن أن أمنيته الكبرى أن يشفى ويقوم ويقعد ويذهب ويجيء 
فقال المريض .. أنا عمري قرابة الأربعين وعندي خمسة أولاد وعلى هذا السرير منذ سبع سنين والله لا أتمنى أن أمشي .. ولا أن أرى أولادي .. ولا أعيش مثل الناس
قال : عجبا .. إذن ماذا تتمنى ؟؟
فقال : أتمنى أني أستطيع أن ألصق هذه الجبهة على الأرض .وأسجد كما يسجد الناس 
وأخبرني أحد الأطباء أنه دخل في غرفة الإنعاش على مريض .. فإذا شيخ كبير على سرير أبيض وجهه يتلألأ نورا ..
قال صاحبي : أخذت أقلب ملفه فإذا هو قد أجريت له عملية في القلب أصابه نزيف خلالها .. مما أدى إلى توقف الدم عن بعض مناطق الدماغ .. فأصيب بغيبوبة تامة وإذا الأجهزة موصلة به .. وقد وضع على فمه جهاز للتنفس الصناعي يدفع إلى رئتيه تسعة أنفاس في الدقيقة كان بجانبه أحد أولاده .. سألته عنه
فأخبرني أن أباه مؤذن في أحد المساجد منذ سنين
أخذت أنظر أليه ... حركت يده .. حركت عينيه .. كلمته ..لا يدري عن شئ أبدا .. كانت حالته خطيرة اقترب ولده من أذنه وصار يكلمه .. وهو لا يعقل شيئا فبدأ الولد يقول .. يا أبي... أمي بخير .. وأخواني بخير .. وخالي رجع من السفر .. واستمر الولد يتكلم .. والأمر على ما هو عليه ... الشيخ لا يتحرك .. والجهاز يدفع تسعة أنفاس في الدقيقة وفجأة قال الولد .... والمسجد مشتاق إليك .. ولا أحد يؤذن فيه إلا فلان ويخطئ في الأذان ومكانك في المسجد فارغ ..فلما ذكر المسجد والأذان .. اضطرب صدر الشيخ .. وبدأ يتنفس فنظرت الجهاز فإذا هو يشير إلى ثمانية عشر نفسا في الدقيقة والولد لا يدري ثم قال الولد : وابن عمي تزوج .. وأخي تخرج . فهدأ الشيخ مرة أخرى وعادت الأنفاس تسعة يدفعها الجهاز الآلي .. فلما رأيت ذلك أقبلت إليه حتى وقفت عند رأسه حركت يده عينيه .. هززته .. لاشيء كل شيء ساكن لا يتجاوب معي أبدا .. تعجبت قربت فمي من أذنه ثم قلت : الله أكبر.... حي على الصلاة ..حي على الفلاح وأنا أسترق النظر إلى جهاز التنفس .. فإذا به يشير إلى ثمان عشرة نفس في الدقيقة 
فلله دُرّهم من مرضى بل والله نحن المرضى .. رجال قلبهم معلق بالمساجد . نعم
رجال لا تلهيهم تجارة ولا بيع عن ذكر الله وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة يخافون يوما تتقلب فيه القلوب والأبصار* ليجزيهم الله أحسن ماعملوا ويزيدهم من فضله والله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب ..
فأنت يا سليما من المرض والأسقام . يا معافى من الأدواء والأورام... يامن تتقلب في النعم ... ولا تخشى النقم ....
ماذا فعل الله بك فقابلته بالعصيان !! بأي شيء آذاك ؟!
أليست نعمه عليك تترى .. وأفضاله عليك لا تحصى ؟
أما تخاف أن توقف بين يدي الله غدا!!
فيقول لك: عبدي ألم أصح لك بدنك ... وأوسع عليك في رزقك
وأسلم لك سمعك وبصرك ؟
فتقول بلى .. فيسألك الجبار : فلم عصيتني بنعمي؟
وتعرضت لغضبي ونقمي ؟!!
فعندها تنشر في الملأ عيوبك .. وتعرض عليك ذنوبك
فتباًّ للذنوب .. ما أشد شؤمها .. وأعظم خطرها
وهل أخرج أبانا من الجنة إلا ذنب من الذنوب
وهل أغرق قوم نوح إلا الذنوب وهل أهلك عادا وثمود إلا الذنوب !!
وهل قلب على لوط ديارهم .. وعجل لقوم شعيب عذابهم وأمطر على أبرهة حجارة من سجيل .. وأنزل بفرعون العذاب الوبيل إلا المعاصي والذنوب ؟
المصدر / كتاب في بطن الحوت
*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  



فروحة   حبيبتي  


يعطيك العافية  


على الطرح  المبكي والمحزن  


اجساد  انهكة  التعب  والمرض  تفكر في عبادة الله 


واجساد  سليمة  بعيده  كل البعد  عن الله  


ما ننحرم جديدك  


دمتي  بخير

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآح الورد*

*تسلمي فرووح عَ الطرح المفيد ،،*

*وربي يعطيكـ ألف عافيه ،،*

*لاعدمنآ جديدك يالغلا ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> 
> فروحة حبيبتي 
> 
> 
> يعطيك العافية 
> 
> ...



 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
نعم نحي في هذه الدنيا بنعمه من خالقنا 
وننسى اننا عبيد عنده ونبتعد كل البعد 
عن خالقنا 
يعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا هالطله الحلوووه منك يالغلا
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> *صبآح الورد* 
> *تسلمي فرووح عَ الطرح المفيد ،،* 
> *وربي يعطيكـ ألف عافيه ،،* 
> *لاعدمنآ جديدك يالغلا ،،* 
> 
> *تحيآتوو*



 يسعد صباحك /مسائك 
حبيبتي كروووزه بالخيراات والسعاااده
ع تواااجدك الغااالي دوووم ،،
كل الشكر والتقدير لك ياااقلبي 
منوووره صفحاااتي يالغلا
موفقه

----------

